
Multiple Template Engines for Django - pratyushmittal
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/multiple-template-engines-for-django
======
areski
Mailing list discussion [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-
developers/Te...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-
developers/TeBdO81Dh_I)

